# What would u say?



## GrizzBoy2011 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok guys, I'm about to buy (2)27x10x12 and (2)27x12x12 silverbacks and put them on my 660. Are the wide tires good? Or what's the pros and cons of the wides?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

The skinny/wide combo is IMO the best for all around performance. Only time to get skinnies is to either lose a little rotating weight or for pit racing.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

im on my third set of tires and i like the skinny wide combo. Plus i think it looks better IMO.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Definitely looks better...I would say you only to run all skinnies if you are gonna race...If for general riding go skinny/wide...You won't regret it


----------

